# Nations Studying Hypersonic Speed



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2020)

Watching the Science Channel this morning there was a show about hypersonic air travel and I found it encouraging until they said the reason for studying it. The reason is strictly for military purposes applied to the quickest method to deliver bombs to other nations.  One statement stood out to me. A vehicle traveling a hypersonic speed does not need to carry a bomb to destroy. The mere speed of a vehicle to point of impact is enough to cause massive destruction. It was pointed out there is no current method to intercept a missal traveling at hypersonic speed so all nations are looking to war systems in space. Sad.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The reason is strictly for military purposes applied to the quickest method to deliver bombs to other nations.



Have they tried FedEx?  

It won't be long before we can shoot people and objects with lasers from satellites. On the plus side, it will be a lot cheaper to obliterate our opponents, so we can cut the military budget.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

It's a scary world we live in.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Tish said:


> It's a scary world we live in.





fmdog44 said:


> Watching the Science Channel this morning there was a show about hypersonic air travel and I found it encouraging until they said the reason for studying it. The reason is strictly for military purposes applied to the quickest method to deliver bombs to other nations.  One statement stood out to me. A vehicle traveling a hypersonic speed does not need to carry a bomb to destroy. The mere speed of a vehicle to point of impact is enough to cause massive destruction. It was pointed out there is no current method to intercept a missal traveling at hypersonic speed so all nations are looking to war systems in space. Sad.


Yikes! .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching the Science Channel this morning there was a show about hypersonic air travel and I found it encouraging until they said the reason for studying it. The reason is strictly for military purposes applied to the quickest method to deliver bombs to other nations.  One statement stood out to me. A vehicle traveling a hypersonic speed does not need to carry a bomb to destroy. The mere speed of a vehicle to point of impact is enough to cause massive destruction. It was pointed out there is no current method to intercept a missal traveling at hypersonic speed so all nations are looking to war systems in space. Sad.


My thoughts have always been... _leave it to mankind to destroy himself_.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 14, 2020)

www.japcc.org/hypersonic-vehicles/

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/2019-features/cleared-for-takeoff-hypersonic-flight.html

www.warontherocks.com/2019/11//hypersonic-weapons-tactical-uses-and-strategic-goals/

www.flightglobal.com/towards-hypersonic-flight/18493.article

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypersonic_flight


----------

